# Residency in Italy



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Please can anybody tell me how we attain Residence in Italy? 
We have just moved here (2 months), we are planning to spend the rest of our days out here. 

For various reasons we would like to attain residency ASAP. 
What do we need to do? 
Whom do we need to speak with (bearing in mind, we do not, yet, speak Italian)? 
What info do they need from us?

Many Thanks
JP


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You'll need to go to the commune and fill in the paperwork.

The documentation will depend if you're retired or working. If neither you'll need health care set up. You also need a place to live at but I assume you already have that.

I'm sure you're neighbors will know where the commune is


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Specifically the "Anagrafe" to get you pointed a little more precisely.


----------



## Jakes Place (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks NickZ
We have officially retired from UK; not working here in Italy .... but we are thinking of opening a small B&B / Agriturismo.
Will that mean we will not be able to have local medical care? Will we have to purchase private health insurance/care?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jakes Place said:


> Thanks NickZ
> We have officially retired from UK; not working here in Italy .... but we are thinking of opening a small B&B / Agriturismo.
> Will that mean we will not be able to have local medical care? Will we have to purchase private health insurance/care?


we have doine what you are talking about 12 years ago and can give tyou all the advise you want ive sent you a pm


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Jakes Place said:


> Thanks NickZ
> We have officially retired from UK; not working here in Italy .... but we are thinking of opening a small B&B / Agriturismo.
> Will that mean we will not be able to have local medical care? Will we have to purchase private health insurance/care?


If you're retired you shouldn't have any trouble at all. Health you'll be put on the national system.


----------

